# Awesome Tree of LIfe Afghan Free Pattern



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

This is one I have never seen but it is fantastic.

http://www.examiner.com/article/a-gorgeous-tribute-to-the-tree-of-life


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Someone posted a photo of a tree of life baby blanket jus yesterday.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is the download page of the pattern that is shown on the examiner site ...
The Yggdrasil Blanket
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/41042.aspx


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

tired n' cranky said:


> Someone posted a photo of a tree of life baby blanket jus yesterday.


 This just reminded me that there's this second one, and it's different from the first one. This one has the name "Yggdrasil." From Interweave, and I think the Tree of Life is Lion Brand, right? Both awesome afghans.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

tired n' cranky said:


> Someone posted a photo of a tree of life baby blanket jus yesterday.


These are the Tree Of Life Afghans/Throws --- Knit and Crochet
http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&store=%2Fstores%2Feyarn&resultPageTemplate=ResultPage.html&resultItemTemplate=ResultItem.txt&noResultPageTemplate=NoResultPage.html&case=no&primaryServer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com&minPrice=0&noBoolean=1&searchText=tree+of+life&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&sT=1

Baby Tree of Life Throw - Knit -- This heirloom blankie is a miniature version of Nicky Epstein's popular Tree of Life Afghan.
Tree of Life Afghan - Crochet -- This beautiful crocheted afghan was inspired by Nicky Epstein's original pattern.
Tree of Life Afghan - Knit -- Designed by Nicky Epstein


----------



## monly (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow! That is fabulous! Thanks.


----------



## monly (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow! That is fabulous! Thanks.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

very nice thank you


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

helenlou said:


> This is one I have never seen but it is fantastic.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/a-gorgeous-tribute-to-the-tree-of-life


 Even if I never make this afghan, just the borders alone are worth having in the arsenal! It's so stunning.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks beautiful.....thank you


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for the link!


----------

